# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Sugerencias >  Chat en el foro

## Pep Maria Magic

Solo como sugerencia, y no se si a alguien ya se le a ocurrido, podria ser chulo poner un chat en el foro, donde poder charlar de mágia

Saludos

----------


## Juantan

De acuerdo con la idea!

----------


## alvarovilla

secundo la idea!

----------


## Ming

Me parece que ya se habló sobre el tema y hubo un rotundo NO.

He estado utilizando el buscador y creo que además ya se hizo, pero si hay muchas veces que los moderadores se dedican a borrar porque se explica demasiado... en un chat donde los mensajes son instantaneos la cosa puede acabar muy mal.

Lo que sí que creo es que con un chat podrían salir ideas y temas muy interesantes, o eso creo, pero bueno.


PD. Por msn se ha llegado a hacer unas cuantas veces, pero excepto un par de veces en las otras lo que se dice hablar de magia seriamente... poco, bien poco.

----------


## Moss

> Me parece que ya se habló sobre el tema y hubo un rotundo NO.
> 
> He estado utilizando el buscador y creo que además ya se hizo, pero si hay muchas veces que los moderadores se dedican a borrar porque se explica demasiado... en un chat donde los mensajes son instantaneos la cosa puede acabar muy mal.
> 
> Lo que sí que creo es que con un chat podrían salir ideas y temas muy interesantes, o eso creo, pero bueno.
> 
> 
> PD. Por msn se ha llegado a hacer unas cuantas veces, pero excepto un par de veces en las otras lo que se dice hablar de magia seriamente... poco, bien poco.


Más claro, agua....................y aceite.

Gracias Ming. :O13:

----------


## M.David

y un chat "tipo tuenti"?
ves los usuarios que están conectados y en privado hablas con ellos. Es decir, hablas con el que quieras individualmente.

P.D. es posible que sea muy complicado de hacer, no lo se... :D

----------


## Pulgas

No sé hasta qué punto es bueno mezclar las cosas.
La filosofía de un foro y la de un chat son tan dirferentes que...
Creo que lo sque desean intercambiar conocimientos y discusiones de forma rápida ya tienen otras opciones. El foro es otra cosa, perimite un intercambio más lento, pero más profundo, más rico y más variado.
Personalmente yo lo dejaría como está.

----------


## ignoto

Si es muy sencillo.
Ya se hizo otras veces y fué un fracaso.

Pero si unos cuantos quieren hacerlo...¿Por qué quieren hacer trabajar a los demás por eso?

Se crean cuentas en gmail, por ejemplo, y se montan un grupo. Ahi tienen chat y una lista de correos para poder ponerse de acuerdo en la fecha y hora.

----------


## MagNity

Pulgas te dejas que es estudio más permanente, porque aquí las palabras quedan grabadas,...xD

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Bien era una idea, tambien use el buscador y no encontre nada, pero no soy muy diestro con la informatica

----------


## ignoto

El caso es que yo creo que se puede utilizar el foro para que, una vez se cree un grupo en google, quedar e iniciar un chateo. Lo que no sé es si funciona con más de dos personas.
Nunca he probado.

----------


## Juantan

Yo lo he probado con 4, pero más no se.

----------


## pleitonimo

Estaría bueno, como en el Facebook. Pero imaginate, habiendo gente creida en los hilos, imaginate en el chat!, todos sintiendose superiores.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Por experiencia propia, cuando en un chat hay mas de 3 personal se transforma es una torre de babel.
Entonces no sirve.

----------


## magobernal

Cabe la posibilidad de que un chat sea una fuente de discusiones. Por otra parte, lo del chat "privado" en el que hablas solo con una persona, seria la mejor poción, porque habrá menos discusiones, si no te apetece hablar, solo tienes que ignorar y además, si quieres, puedes tener conversionesparalelas con otrosusuarios al mismo tiempo.
p.d.
Lo que dice Ignoto, sería la mejor opción

----------


## Ritxi

> Por otra parte, lo del chat "privado" en el que hablas solo con una persona, seria la mejor *poción*, porque habrá menos discusiones,


 


Esto si que es de magos de verdad!  :001 302:

----------


## Iban

Sea buena o mala idea, lo ha dicho Nity. La ventaja del foro es que la información "queda", y en un chat es volátil. La ventaja es evidente: si yo hoy no estoy, mañana podré seguir aportando y/o aprendiendo. Y eso suponinedo que en el chat se consiguiesen buenas discusiones.

----------


## Ming

El hecho es que se podrían guardar esas conversaciones, pero no se... puede que hubiese poco control, y siendo un foro donde cada día se registran un montón de personas...

Por cierto, hay un foro donde hace un par de días que se puso un "mensajero" (o "mini-chat"), por ahora no ha habído ningun problema, tampoco se a hablado de nada, pero allí esta.

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Yo creo, que muchas veces ves un post. como se hace esto, no me sale este movimineto, que se podria comentar, tal vez en el area secreta, pero podria ser util

Magisaludos

----------


## magobernal

> Esto si que es de magos de verdad!


Ya ves, uso una jerga profesional muy dirigida hacia la magia  :001 005:

----------

